# ffmpeg-php-Installation bei server4you vserver (Debian, confixx)



## visus (25. Mai 2007)

Hi,

also da ich Videos à la youtube auf meinem Server moeglich machen wollte (d.h. Upload in Format xyz, Server wandelt die Datei automatisch in flv um, ...), musste ich ffmpeg-php installieren... Daher tat ich folgendes:

erstmal ein Update des Systems:
$ apt-get update
$ apt-get upgrade

dann habe ich via Confixx einen Benutzer angelegt (hier web1) und da ich die Shell ja schon offen hatte...
$ cd /var/www/web1/html/
$ rm -rf index.html
$ echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > index.php

auf http://web1.xxx/ habe ich dann folgendes entnommen:
'../configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--with-apxs2=/usr/bin/apxs2' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php4/apache2' '--enable-memory-limit' '--disable-debug' '--with-regex=php' '--disable-rpath' '--disable-static' '--with-pic' '--with-layout=GNU' '--with-pear=/usr/share/php' '--enable-calendar' '--enable-sysvsem' '--enable-sysvshm' '--enable-sysvmsg' '--enable-track-vars' '--enable-trans-sid' '--enable-bcmath' '--with-bz2' '--enable-ctype' '--with-db4' '--with-iconv' '--enable-exif' '--enable-filepro' '--enable-ftp' '--with-gettext' '--enable-mbstring' '--with-pcre-regex=/usr' '--enable-shmop' '--enable-sockets' '--enable-wddx' '--disable-xml' '--with-expat-dir=/usr' '--with-xmlrpc' '--enable-yp' '--with-zlib' '--without-pgsql' '--with-kerberos=/usr' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-zip=/usr' '--enable-dbx' '--with-mime-magic=/usr/share/misc/file/magic.mime' '--with-exec-dir=/usr/lib/php4/libexec' '--without-mm' '--without-mysql' '--without-sybase-ct'

ffmpeg-php ist abhaengig von ffmpeg, also muss ich das erstmal ziehen. Das geht am leichtesten mit subversion, also erstmal subversion installieren:
$ apt-get install subversion

Dann die Installation von ffmpeg:
$ cd /usr/src/
$ svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg
$ cd ffmpeg/
$ ./configure
$ make
$ make install

Nun brauchte ich ffmpeg-php:
$ cd ..
$ svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ffmpeg-php/trunk/ffmpeg-php

Und da ffmpeg-php eine Extension zu php ist, muss ich auch php neu installieren.
$ wget http://de3.php.net/get/php-4.4.7.tar.bz2/from/de.php.net/mirror
$ tar xjvf php-4.4.7.tar.bz2
$ rm -rf php-4.4.7.tar.bz2
$ cd php-4.4.7/
$ cp -R ../ffmpeg-php/ ./ext/

Nun wirds problematisch. Ich habe zunaechst mal die Argumente von configure angepasst und ausgefuehrt:
$ ./configure '--prefix=/usr' '--with-apxs2=/usr/bin/apxs2' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php4/apache2' '--enable-memory-limit' '--disable-debug' '--with-regex=php' '--disable-rpath' '--disable-static' '--with-pic' '--with-layout=GNU' '--with-pear=/usr/share/php' '--enable-calendar' '--enable-sysvsem' '--enable-sysvshm' '--enable-sysvmsg' '--enable-track-vars' '--enable-trans-sid' '--enable-bcmath' '--with-bz2' '--enable-ctype' '--with-db4' '--with-iconv' '--enable-exif' '--enable-filepro' '--enable-ftp' '--with-gettext' '--enable-mbstring' '--with-pcre-regex=/usr' '--enable-shmop' '--enable-sockets' '--enable-wddx' '--disable-xml' '--with-expat-dir=/usr' '--with-xmlrpc' '--enable-yp' '--with-zlib' '--without-pgsql' '--with-kerberos=/usr' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-zip=/usr' '--enable-dbx' '--with-mime-magic=/usr/share/misc/file/magic.mime' '--with-exec-dir=/usr/lib/php4/libexec' '--without-mm' '--without-mysql' '--without-sybase-ct' *'--with-ffmpeg=yes' '--with-apxs2=/usr/bin/apxs'*

Dabei traten nacheinander ein paar fehlende Pakete oder Dateien auf, die ich nachgeholt habe:
$ apt-get install apache-dev
$ cp /usr/src/php-4.4.7/ext/pcre/pcrelib/pcre.h /usr/include/
$ apt-get install libpcre3 libpcre3
$ apt-get install zlib1g-dev
$ apt-get install libbz2-1.0 libbz2-dev
$ apt-get install libzzip-0-12
$ apt-get install libzzip-dev

Daraufhin funktioniert configure. Jedoch bricht make relativ schnell ab und sagt mir folgendes:


> /usr/src/php-4.4.7/sapi/apache2handler/php_apache.h:49: error: syntax error before '*' token
> /usr/src/php-4.4.7/sapi/apache2handler/php_apache.h:50: error: syntax error before '*' token
> /usr/src/php-4.4.7/sapi/apache2handler/sapi_apache2.c: In function `php_apache_sapi_ub_write':
> /usr/src/php-4.4.7/sapi/apache2handler/sapi_apache2.c:71: error: `ctx' undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...



Hier komme ich nicht weiter... 

Nochmal:
System ist ein vserver von Server4you mit Debian und confixx. (komplett jungfraeulig)

Any hints?

visus


----------

